# 200sx won't start



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

Our daughter's 1997 200sx will not start. Has new battery and starter. It just won't turn over. Any ideas? Thanks! It has been sitting for a few days, in the cold weather. If that makes a difference. HELP


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

mfine said:


> Our daughter's 1997 200sx will not start. Has new battery and starter. It just won't turn over. Any ideas? Thanks! It has been sitting for a few days, in the cold weather. If that makes a difference. HELP


Won't turn over at all? Do you get a clicking noise? If it's not turning over, check your starter. Have someone tap it with a hammer while someone turns the key.

Jason


----------



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, the starter was just replaced. There is no clicking noise, and the car won't turn over, it makes a starting noise, but then it won't start. It's not
totally dead.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you mean "turn over", is the starter able to spin the engine? If not, check the following:
- battery cable terminals
- clutch interlock relay
- clutch pedal position switch

If the engine spins over but won't start, then check the ignition or fuel delivery.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

mfine said:


> Hi, the starter was just replaced. There is no clicking noise, and the car won't turn over, it makes a starting noise, but then it won't start. It's not
> totally dead.


Okay, you need to be more specific. A starting noise means it's turning over. How long ago were the plugs changed? Wires? Rotor? Cap? It may be flooded. If these are changed, push the gas pedal to the floor and try to start.


----------



## timbales (Nov 25, 2008)

If the car is shift..make sure that the little piece of rubber bump that engages the clutch switch did not come off.That is part of a safety feature on shift cars.That is very typical on those cars and you would even notice that until you see the litte pieces of the ruber on the floor. If that is the case;you can place a bolt in there as a permanent solution. I've gone trough two of those and that is how I fix the problem. I would start there fisrt.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

timbales said:


> If the car is shift..make sure that the little piece of rubber bump that engages the clutch switch did not come off.That is part of a safety feature on shift cars.That is very typical on those cars and you would even notice that until you see the litte pieces of the ruber on the floor. If that is the case;you can place a bolt in there as a permanent solution. I've gone trough two of those and that is how I fix the problem. I would start there fisrt.


a shift car? Never heard that term. This car should still start in netural without the clutch being pushed in. This really wouldn't make sense anyway since it's actually turning over. It's simply not firing. Check plugs. Are you getting spark?

Jason


----------



## timbales (Nov 25, 2008)

Shift as = Manual transmission,shift stick. Hum ...I have never seen them starting without the clutch being pushed. There is a safety switch right there that prevents the egine from even turning. He's indicating that does not turn over. If your car turns over without pressing the clutch;then the switch maight have been bypass or is damage. 


maroonsentra said:


> a shift car? Never heard that term. This car should still start in netural without the clutch being pushed in. This really wouldn't make sense anyway since it's actually turning over. It's simply not firing. Check plugs. Are you getting spark?
> 
> Jason


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

timbales said:


> Shift as = Manual transmission,shift stick. Hum ...I have never seen them starting without the clutch being pushed. There is a safety switch right there that prevents the egine from even turning. He's indicating that does not turn over. If your car turns over without pressing the clutch;then the switch maight have been bypass or is damage.


Again, I am not sure about this car, but it does work on others. Again, according to him, it is turning over. He probably doesn't have spark or fuel. Make sure you check for fuel pressure and spark to weed those out. A stick shift is called "Standard Shift" for future reference. A shift car doesn't exist.


----------



## timbales (Nov 25, 2008)

Well when i said shift car I really meant Standard shift. I did not know I was not supoused to use any other the proper mecanical terminology other than that. Where I live the ref to that as a shift stick ,so if anyone asks me if my car is shift ;I know what they mean by it.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

timbales said:


> Well when i said shift car I really meant Standard shift. I did not know I was not supoused to use any other the proper mecanical terminology other than that. Where I live the ref to that as a shift stick ,so if anyone asks me if my car is shift ;I know what they mean by it.


Never heard that term. Sounds like a term that a kid would use that doesn't know what they are talking about. I've been a mechanic for years and haven't heard that. I'd probably laugh in their face. No offense, but anyone calling it a shift car, simply knows nothing about cars if you ask me. Incorrect terms just confuse the whole situation. Especally since we're helping other people by words and not able to actually see the problem.


----------



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

rogoman said:


> When you mean "turn over", is the starter able to spin the engine? If not, check the following:
> - battery cable terminals
> - clutch interlock relay
> - clutch pedal position switch
> ...


Hi! Thank you, the engine spins....just won't fire. I think that is the term.

We thought it could be the fuel pump?


----------



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

maroonsentra said:


> a shift car? Never heard that term. This car should still start in netural without the clutch being pushed in. This really wouldn't make sense anyway since it's actually turning over. It's simply not firing. Check plugs. Are you getting spark?
> 
> Jason


It is an automatic. Could it be the fuel pump?


----------



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

maroonsentra said:


> Again, I am not sure about this car, but it does work on others. Again, according to him, it is turning over. He probably doesn't have spark or fuel. Make sure you check for fuel pressure and spark to weed those out. A stick shift is called "Standard Shift" for future reference. A shift car doesn't exist.


Hee, Hee I am a she. That is probably why I am not using the proper wording. Thank you for your patience.  We are using your knowledge and having the fuel pressure checked.  Thanks again!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

mfine said:


> Hee, Hee I am a she. That is probably why I am not using the proper wording. Thank you for your patience.  We are using your knowledge and having the fuel pressure checked.  Thanks again!


No problem. Glad to help. Fuel is easy to check, then check for spark. As asked earlier, when is the last time the plugs, wires, cap, rotor were changed? This is a cheap tuneup. If you have no fuel, then most likely a bad pump. Check the fuel pump fuse too and make sure that is good.


----------



## mfine (Nov 29, 2008)

maroonsentra said:


> No problem. Glad to help. Fuel is easy to check, then check for spark. As asked earlier, when is the last time the plugs, wires, cap, rotor were changed? This is a cheap tuneup. If you have no fuel, then most likely a bad pump. Check the fuel pump fuse too and make sure that is good.


Glad you think it is a cheap tune up. We have already put enough into this
car.  Thanks again! I'll let you know what we find out.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

mfine said:


> Glad you think it is a cheap tune up. We have already put enough into this
> car.  Thanks again! I'll let you know what we find out.


That's why I learned a long time ago to do it yourself....:fluffpol:


----------

